# The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla (merged)



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*



> Pistons Offer Irks Wallace
> Jul 3 - The Detroit Free Press reports the Pistons have offered a four-year deal worth approximately $48 million to free agent Ben Walllace, while the Chicago Bulls have started bidding at closer to $52 million for four seasons.
> According to The Detroit News, negotiations between Wallace and the Pistons have gotten off to a rough start.
> 
> "It was disappointing," he told the newspaper. "It was not at all what I expected."


Hopefully Ben signs with Chicago... and hopefully Joel is taking note that the Bulls are going after Ben, and are treating Joel as a "back up plan".


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

When are we going to find out about Joel? No word on the progress of his commiting to a contract or anything.....maybe this is why? 





> Detroit News - Ben Wallace isn't happy with the Pistons initial offer, the Detroit News is reporting.
> 
> "It was disappointing," he said. "It was not at all what I expected."
> 
> ...


Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace 

Good news for people that want to keep Joel......maybe, maybe not. But I don't see Joel signing with anyone till Wallace is either a Piston or Bull. Joel if he signs with Chicago is going to be plan "B" where as Portland has him as plan "A". I wonder if that will sway him from the millions more that Chicago will offer if they can't land Wallace. :whoknows:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



HOWIE said:


> When are we going to find out about Joel? No word on the progress of his commiting to a contract or anything.....maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt any team will want to waste to much time on Wallace knowing he's just going to use them to get the max contract out of the Pistons.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

For a guy with zero offense and who's defense has slipped considerably the past two years, that irksome initial offer is way too high, in my opinion. I'd walk away from the bargaining table and make Joel an offer ASAP, if I were Detroit.

Dan


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

I don't think anyone will offer Joel anything higher than the Mid Level Exception. The question is whether he will follow the money to a better team, or take equal money from Portland and be part of the future. I think he stays in Portland unless the Bulls offer 5 years, $40 mill. At that price they can have him.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

I hope Ben takes his time. The longer the Bulls are waiting for Ben, the better chance we have of signing Joel. Joel said he wants to get this over with by mid July.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I hope Ben takes his time. The longer the Bulls are waiting for Ben, the better chance we have of signing Joel. Joel said he wants to get this over with by mid July.


I actually hope Ben gets this done quickly, and signs with Chicago. Chicago would be the perfect situation for Joel. So let's hope they screw it up some how. That would give me a little glimmer of hope.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*

if he doesnt understand that hes an idiot. the bulls will get wallace. even tho the trailblazers suck now and should switch to the ncaa, they r a franchise on the rise( once the find a way to get rid of miles maybe send him to the knicks for 3 first rounders lol) and will be the bulls in 2-3 years


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

Every since teams started employing Hack-a-Ben in the playoffs he isn't so great to have on your roster anymore.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

WTF is Wallace thinking? Better yet, wtf are the Pistons thinking by offering him that large of a contract? Now, *I'd* be irked if I were the Pistons, and Wallace stated he was irked by the contract offered. Send him packing, Detroit. He is old, and washed up. Let someone else have him.

And with Chicago in the picture, maybe offering him more money and years, I am convinced the Bulls have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

In about 3 years I see a few "Bad contracts" hammering some of these teams. No way these guys are worth that much money.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



hasoos said:


> In about 3 years I see a few "Bad contracts" hammering some of these teams. No way these guys are worth that much money.




Get ready for one of those teams to be your Portland Trailblazers. If Joel gets anyhting longer than a 3 year deal with us we will all be screaming about how they overpaid for him.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



mediocre man said:


> Get ready for one of those teams to be your Portland Trailblazers. If Joel gets anyhting longer than a 3 year deal with us we will all be screaming about how they overpaid for him.


May I quote you on that?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



mediocre man said:


> Get ready for one of those teams to be your Portland Trailblazers. If Joel gets anyhting longer than a 3 year deal with us we will all be screaming about how they overpaid for him.


I disagree. Joel is worth $5 a year, IMO. He works hard, and will only get better. Give him quality minutes, and he'll put up quality #'s. Plus, he's a great guy to have at practice and in the locker room.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*

Am I the only one who thinks there is something a bit wrong with the NBA when a center with no offensive game is disappointed with $48 million over 4 years?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*



gambitnut said:


> Am I the only one who thinks there is something a bit wrong with the NBA when a center with no offensive game is disappointed with $48 million over 4 years?


No, you arent the only one. 

Nobody should be unhappy about being offered $48 million for 4 years of work.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*

If bulls sign wallace then detroit will be hitting pryz up to sign.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: The Bulls, Ben Wallace, and Pryzbilla*

Mod - merge?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285174


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*

Even if ben does sign with chicago the pistons are gonna try to sign joel.They can offer him more and he might sign.This would be better then chicago not signing joel cause i wouldnt think detroit would be a good city to raise a family.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



dkap said:


> For a guy with zero offense and who's defense has slipped considerably the past two years, that irksome initial offer is way too high, in my opinion. I'd walk away from the bargaining table and make Joel an offer ASAP, if I were Detroit.


While I think you're entirely correct, there's also perception to consider. If Detroit does let Wallace walk and acquired Przybilla and then doesn't "live up to expectations" (probably reaching the Eastern Conference Finals at least, if not the Finals), it will all be blamed on not retaining Wallace and the Pistons will get hammered for it. Whether or not that was actually the cause.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



Minstrel said:


> While I think you're entirely correct, there's also perception to consider. If Detroit does let Wallace walk and acquired Przybilla and then doesn't "live up to expectations" (probably reaching the Eastern Conference Finals at least, if not the Finals), it will all be blamed on not retaining Wallace and the Pistons will get hammered for it. Whether or not that was actually the cause.


Well they didn't live up to expectations this year, so how can you expect them to do any better next year? If Wallace comes back and they don't pick up some scoring punch off the bench, they will be the same old Pistons, one year older.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



HOWIE said:


> When are we going to find out about Joel? No word on the progress of his commiting to a contract or anything.....maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would swallow being Plan Z if it meant MILLIONS more in the bank. Don't know what Joel will think.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



dkap said:


> For a guy with zero offense and who's defense has slipped considerably the past two years, that irksome initial offer is way too high, in my opinion. I'd walk away from the bargaining table and make Joel an offer ASAP, if I were Detroit.
> 
> Dan


Detroit can offer Ben big money becuase they are over the cap and have his Bird rights. They can not offer Joel any more money than we can as part of the MLE.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

True, but they can offer Joel a chance to play for a championship at the same salary we can pay. Detroit would be a perfect fit for Joel's personality and style of play.

Dan


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Pistons' Initial Offer Irks Wallace*



furball said:


> I don't think anyone will offer Joel anything higher than the Mid Level Exception. The question is whether he will follow the money to a better team, or take equal money from Portland and be part of the future. I think he stays in Portland unless the Bulls offer 5 years, $40 mill. At that price they can have him.


Portland can offer him a million, million and a half more overall than the MLE. So if he leaves for the MLE, he's turning down more money in order to leave, in which case I will be heartbroken and a little bitter.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This was in Canzano's blog, and I have some questions about it.....




> If Portland doesn't re-sign Przybilla, I'm told by a source that they'll avoid overpaying for *a second-tier center*, and try to make due with a cheaper stop-gap there until next season.




My question is this.....isn't Joel a second tier center?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

On a good team hes a one tier on our team.Looks like hes leaving be it detroit or chi town.I really think bulls are driving up big bens salary to help him out and make the pistons cap overloaded so they cant get other good fa.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> This was in Canzano's blog, and I have some questions about it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your definition of 1st tier is limited to Shaq, Z and Yao, then yeah, he isn't in that group.

If by 1st tier, they mean "above average, starter quality, real center, not a fake 6'9" power forward", then Joel is easily a 1st tier.

Joel just completed his second straight season with a PER of 15.x. That puts him in the top ten for current NBA centers, and even knicking him for his limited minutes from splitting time with Theo, he was still top 15 in production at the Center position. There are probably a dozen teams without a 7 footer anywhere near as good as Joel that would love to have him on their roster.

What the comment meant is that the Blazers are not going to throw their MLE for some stiff that churns out PERs of 6 to 10, which is done all the time by teams lacking size. Good plan by the Blazers. We have Ha, Skinner and Raef that can rotate through that position giving us the same effect. We can also go small up front from time to time and have Zach or Aldridge at the center position.

Besides, why waste the money when we are just keeping that slot warm for Oden? :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

now ur thinking masbee. pray for oden.


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

If I'm Ben Wallace and I sit and look at my championship ring, and my DPOY award(s), and then look at a contract for 12 million a year, I'm upset.

Why?

Nene just got 10 million a year, after a pretty bad knee injury. Tyson Chandler got 10 a year last season, as did Sam Dalembert. Eddy Curry got even more.

Teams can pay based on potential all they want, but thats how you get saddled with bad contracts. Wallace is a known commodity. A beast on the boards, and a chore to deal with on defense. 

You pay for big men in the league, and Wallace should hold out until he gets that 5th year/more money.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow. So Ben Wallace went to Chicago over the difference of 4 million? That's 1 million a year. IS HE EVEN GOING TO NOTICE?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

According to ESPN, Ben Wallace has taken Chicago's offer. No, I didn't read the full article, just the tagline.

This is yet one more reason why it's imperative that the league institute non-guaranteed contracts and continue to move to limit salaries. Otherwise small market towns like PDX are going to get kicked to the curb in the future.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Wow. So Ben Wallace went to Chicago over the difference of 4 million? That's 1 million a year. IS HE EVEN GOING TO NOTICE?


It just means that the problem's he was having in Detroit were worse than shown, and that he didn't really like Flip. 

I'm stoked for next season now, so many moves.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

look for San Antonio to make a huge push for Joel now. Joel is going to have to look at his options now. San Antonio, has Tim Duncan and is going to be a contender or Portland rebuilding.....same money, but which team is really a better fit for Joel?

If I was Joel I would bolt to San Antonio, but maybe he wants to be part of what is going on in Portland. I think he wants to win now, not later.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> look for San Antonio to make a huge push for Joel now. Joel is going to have to look at his options now. San Antonio, has Tim Duncan and is going to be a contender or Portland rebuilding.....same money, but which team is really a better fit for Joel?
> 
> If I was Joel I would bolt to San Antonio, but maybe he wants to be part of what is going on in Portland. I think he wants to win now, not later.


I'd be glad. I like Joel, but IMO he doesn't fit here and we'd be better faster without him.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Wow. So Ben Wallace went to Chicago over the difference of 4 million? That's 1 million a year. IS HE EVEN GOING TO NOTICE?


Well I suppose this is could be good news for the Blazers that the Bulls appear to be out of the running for JP. I'm with you on this though, why sign with Chicago over 4 million? There must be more behind the scenes we don't know about. The Pistons are in otherwise good shape for another championship run, while the Bulls are . . . probably a playoff team with Big Ben, but a contender? I don't get it. I think this hurts the Pistons more than it helps the Bulls. It could be the end of an era in Mo-town - they'll still be good, but Big Ben was such a big part of their defensive make-up.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I think Przybilla is going to have an interesting decision to make... MLE offers from contending teams like Detroit and San Antonio, possibly? Or an escalating "near-Bird" contract from the Blazers? 

I wish I could be optimistic, but I'm not.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I'd be glad. I like Joel, but IMO he doesn't fit here and we'd be better faster without him.


Are you kidding? Portland has a chance to get a decent center at an inexpensive 5m per. We'd have Raef's offense to counter Pryzbilla's defense.

If Przy signs with someone else, it will leave Portland high and dry without any defense at the C position.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> I think Przybilla is going to have an interesting decision to make... MLE offers from contending teams like Detroit and San Antonio, possibly? Or an escalating "near-Bird" contract from the Blazers?
> 
> I wish I could be optimistic, but I'm not.


It does eliminate one midwest team from the equation... as his wife has a large say in his decision. They don't feel the same way about Detroit.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Are you kidding? Portland has a chance to get a decent center at an inexpensive 5m per. We'd have Raef's offense to counter Pryzbilla's defense.
> 
> If Przy signs with someone else, it will leave Portland high and dry without any defense at the C position.


I agree. Joel is good value at 5 million per year. Even if he is a little injury prone, he plays excellent defense, sets great screens and actually know how to run the pick and role. Something Theo stunk at and Zach has never learned what a decent screen is or how to run the pick and roll.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I want more than anything for Joel to stick around, but I don't see it happening.

Portland COULD sign him to a one-year deal with the intent of giving him a long-term deal next year, but what if he's injured again? Or, by some freak chance, they win the Greg Oden sweepstakes? No reason for Joel to risk it.

Beyond that, he'd probably be happier with the top-notch organization down in San Antonio, and I don't blame him.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I applaud Detroit, but they are going to struggle to make up for Big Ben's loss. I really like how Dumars runs that organization. He'll take a hit this year, but that contract will be an albatross in 2 years. 

For Chicago, I think it is a bad move financially, but it will help in the short term. Big Ben is a perfect compliment to Chandler and will force Tyson to be more aggressive. Ben can defend the bigger centers and allow Tyson to play a bit more at the 4 where he is more comfortable.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I could see Joel going to Detroit because of Flip being a minnesota guy same as Joel


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> This is yet one more reason why it's imperative that the league institute non-guaranteed contracts and continue to move to limit salaries. Otherwise small market towns like PDX are going to get kicked to the curb in the future.


Market size doesnt matter. What matters is how deep the owners pockets are, and how much he is willing to spend.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do nto understand how they can offer him so much money 


Detroit is over the cap.. they can not offer him anything moroe moneywise than we can..... MLE!!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

furball said:


> I applaud Detroit, but they are going to struggle to make up for Big Ben's loss. I really like how Dumars runs that organization. He'll take a hit this year, but that contract will be an albatross in 2 years.
> 
> For Chicago, I think it is a bad move financially, but it will help in the short term. Big Ben is a perfect compliment to Chandler and will force Tyson to be more aggressive. Ben can defend the bigger centers and allow Tyson to play a bit more at the 4 where he is more comfortable.


I don't know FB - Big Ben a "pefect" compliment to Chandler? IMO, Ben's a better compliment to a guy like E. Curry. Isn't Chandler kind of a poor man's B. Wallace? (A guy who can rebound, defend, but who isn't very dynamic on offense) I was thinking Chandler is now expendable. The Bulls still don't have a productive post pressence on offense. Unless they make another move, won't they be the same jump shooting, up and down/fast break team - albeit one with a better shot blocker?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I think Joel is now choosing between:

Portland - Early Bird Exception (higher raises from $5M)
Detroit - MLE
San Antonio - MLE
Toronto - cap space
Atlanta - cap space

I think it comes down to Portland, Detroit and SA. Will SA resign Nazr??


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Market size doesnt matter. What matters is how deep the owners pockets are, and how much he is willing to spend.


But it DOES matter in terms of how much revenue you can generate which tends to dictate how deep your pockets are. If you're George Stein. w/ the Yankees, the merchandising alone could pay for your team. If you're Joe Jim Bob with the North Messiquah Colonels, it's unlikely you're going to fork over millions upon millions every year to watch them stink up the court.

Of course there are exceptions, but they are very very very very few and far between (see: Cuban, old Allen).


----------



## daytripper (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Cleveland may also offer their MLE to Pryz. The Cavs are an up and coming midwestern team with LeBron James..that could also be tempting to Joel.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Any of you see the posting on Quick's Behind the Beat tonight?

Joel has a new conference that started 17 minutes ago. He's supposed to be talking about an offer the Pistons made immediately after losing Wallace. Apparently he may make up his mind tomorrow, and Quick makes it sound like Detroit is the new destination?!?!?!?

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_07.html#157660


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

bye bye joel.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Cleveland has Illgaskas, joel wont want to come off the bench for him when he can start in portland, SA or anywhere else he goes


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The Blazers have been upfront all along saying they want Joel. He was made captain, Nate has courted him practically begging him to stay, mangement has always stated he is their top priority free agent signing, the Blazers gave him a chance when all teams have given up on him, the fans have embrassed him, his wife likes Portland . . . i could go on and on with all the love Joel has gotten from the fans and management.

I sort of understood why he would consider Chicago. Young and upcoming team that also expressed love for Joel and could offer more money. But as soon as Chicago gets an opportunity for Wallace, Chicago'a attitude is Joel who?

So what does Joel do, or likely going to do, go to Detroit for the same amount of cash that the Blazers can offer. Detroit, who has never mentioned Joel's name until now.

If you ask me, Joel can go to hell. I know, basketball is a business, but it still doesn't mean it doesn't suck. **** the NBA and **** Joel.

Yea I'm a little bitter right now . . .


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The Blazers have been upfront all along saying they want Joel. He was made captain, Nate has courted him practically begging him to stay, mangement has always stated he is their top priority free agent signing, the Blazers gave him a chance when all teams have given up on him, the fans have embrassed him, his wife likes Portland . . . i could go on and on with all the love Joel has gotten from the fans and management.
> 
> I sort of understood why he would consider Chicago. Young and upcoming team that also expressed love for Joel and could offer more money. But as soon as Chicago gets an opportunity for Wallace, Chicago'a attitude is Joel who?
> 
> ...


I can understand being bitter, but it is the Blazers own fault they are in this position. Signing a free agent to a two-year contract is just plain stupid, unless the free agent is near retirement. 

And, if you were Joel, would you rather play with Sheed and win 60 games next year, or play with Zach and win 20? 

Nevertheless, it isn't a done deal yet (until maybe tomorrow morning).

barfo


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> So what does Joel do, or likely going to do, go to Detroit for the same amount of cash that the Blazers can offer. Detroit, who has never mentioned Joel's name until now.
> 
> If you ask me, Joel can go to hell...


Easy. I said earlier, Detroit is the perfect opportunity for Joel. In fact, it's a much better fit than Chicago would have been, other than the financial aspect.

Why would Detroit have mentioned Joel's name when their top priority all along was to keep Ben? Same thing here, we haven't mentioned anyone else's name because we were doing everything we could to re-sign Joel. You don't want someone thinking they're replaceable while you're hitting them with the sales pitch. Once Joel signs elsewhere, you can bet rumors will start floating about what centers we're looking at next, even if we decide to stick with what's left of our rotation.

Dan


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Any of you see the posting on Quick's Behind the Beat tonight?
> 
> Joel has a new conference that started 17 minutes ago. He's supposed to be talking about an offer the Pistons made immediately after losing Wallace. Apparently he may make up his mind tomorrow, and Quick makes it sound like Detroit is the new destination?!?!?!?
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_07.html#157660


It says he and his agent had a "tele-conference"... not a press conference. That basically means he and his agent are talking via the phone.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I have to say, if the Blazers lose Pryzbilla to the Pistons, my reaction will be like a batter standing at the plate when an unhittable slider gets called a strike... or like standing behind the baseline when a 120-mile an hour serve sails past my forehand... you just shake your head, tip your hat to the other guy, and try for the next one. 

The Pistons were within a game or two of playing for a world championship this season and will be back in the hunt next year. The team's got great young talent, with Rip Hamilton and Tayshaun Prince, plus excellent veterans Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace. Przybilla can't replace Ben Wallace's man defense, but he's a far better offensive player and foul shooter. 

The Blazers, on the other hand, aren't within shouting distance of the playoffs, for years, even if they've got two of the top rookies in the league. 

I'm still holding out a fragment of hope that Pryzbilla will resist the pull, but I can't blame him if he goes. A recent article in The O had a number of quotes about Joel wanting to taste the playoffs after watching them night after night this year. Can't blame him. But if he sticks around, maybe his burning desire will get the Blazers moving faster in the right direction...?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Are you kidding? Portland has a chance to get a decent center at an inexpensive 5m per. We'd have Raef's offense to counter Pryzbilla's defense.
> 
> If Przy signs with someone else, it will leave Portland high and dry without any defense at the C position.


No actually I'm not kidding. Because if Joel leaves, that means Raef and LaMarcus split time at C, which speeds up his development, which inturns makes us better faster. 

Aldridge can average 13/7 this year if given 30 mpg, but will probably average around 20-24mpg. If Joel doesn't resign. 

Other than Joel's defense, everything else can be replaced, and even Aldridge can cover for some of his defense.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd be really surprised if Joel takes Detroit's offer. If I'm Joel and I consider taking an MLE deal with anybody, nothing specifically against Detroit here, I'd have to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. There are 30 other teams that also have the MLE available. I'd take a week and talk to a few of them before I settle for the MLE.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont get it. Joel didnt like playing with Miles and Zach, but he is now going to sign with the Pistons and Rasheed? Rasheed, like Miles, is known for slacking off during practice etc. But, the Pistons win, so that might help him deal with Wallace.


----------

